# John Deere 336 Capacity



## leader58 (Aug 20, 2011)

I am looking at the specifications on a J.D 14t which I have vs a J.D 336 and other than the strokes per minute they look very close. Would i gain anything going to a 336?


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Resale value


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

14T - 59" pickup, 4 tooth bars in pickup (48 teeth), 65 strokes per minute

336 - 61" pickup, 4 tooth bars in pickup (80 teeth), 80 strokes per minute

When you consider speed, pickup teeth and pickup width, the increase in capacity will be close to 30% approximately.

Regards, Mike


----------



## leader58 (Aug 20, 2011)

What baler does that 336 compare to in N.H. ?


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

336 is way better we would put 400+ an hour. The best i could ever do with a 24t was 350. the 336 is probably compareable to a 311 or maybe the 565


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

My 336 performs similarly. Compared to the older balers the extra teeth are really nice and the strokes per minute and a nice upgrade too. My 348 is a similar nice step up from the 336, once you get used to a big pickup its hard to go back.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

I think the 14t have those stupid wooden rails in the chambet to. You dont have to worry about them with a 336 either.


----------



## Orchard6 (Apr 30, 2014)

ontario hay man said:


> I think the 14t have those stupid wooden rails in the chambet to. You dont have to worry about them with a 336 either.


No wood in my 14t! This year I switched over to a 268 new holland from the 14t. It was definetly a good switch as now I can bale a gear faster and it actually takes less power to run the new holland due to the use of bearings on the plunger instead of those metal pucks the 14t uses.
I would think a 336 would be a huge upgrade vs the 14t but I have no experience with the later model Deere's.


----------



## davang (Apr 7, 2010)

I would stick with NH IMHO. HAd a 346 now a 575, no comparison again IMHO, BUT a lot heavier!


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

The 14T s that I have been around are right turn only with the PTO on. The 336 has an extra knuckle in the power drive line to enable the operator to turn both directions.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Some 336 are the same way, 2 joint vs 3 joint PTO. Was an option.



barnrope said:


> The 14T s that I have been around are right turn only with the PTO on. The 336 has an extra knuckle in the power drive line to enable the operator to turn both directions.


----------



## Josh in WNY (Sep 7, 2010)

slowzuki said:


> Some 336 are the same way, 2 joint vs 3 joint PTO. Was an option.


My 336 is a two joint and you can turn to the left... just not very far. The equal angle hitch on the 348 we picked up last spring is a lot better though, don't have to worry about turning at all (other than keeping the tires off the hitch).

Not sure, but parts availability might be better on the 336. In my opinion, the main thing about any baler that is that old is how well was it maintained? My old 336 was taken care of and will easily pound out 200+ idiot bricks an hour with very few mis-ties... I've also seen newer balers that were already scrap because they weren't taken care of.


----------

